# Free Shipping at AW Store



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

During the first week of May, AutoWorld has free shipping on orders over $50. Now's a good time to get those AW exclusive slots you wanted.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

How do you get the discount, my order shows it will charge me for shipping?

Boosted


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Type in FREESHIPMAY1 for the coupon code at checkout.

Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Rick it worked perfect

Boosted


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

*Chrome Ice Cream Trucks*

So will they now sell out of chrome ice cream trucks which will subsequently show up on auctions for $50 starting bids?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> So will they now sell out of chrome ice cream trucks which will subsequently show up on auctions for $50 starting bids?


Yuppers!!! :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Well done. Glad I got mine before posting! :tongue:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Me Too!

Boosted


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> So will they now sell out of chrome ice cream trucks which will subsequently show up on auctions for $50 starting bids?


Kinda, my few are on for $30.00...........sorry for trying to make a buck. Take out shipping from autoworld, free shipping by me, fleabay and paypal fees and i'm probably make 7 bucks.

but I bought mine before the free shipping add:freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the real steal there is the white lightning Batmobiles for 19.99.

ack, i shouldn't told ya's.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> Yuppers!!! :drunk:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


i'm NOT doing it...just agreeing that "IT" w/ Happen :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

already got 4 of the $20 white batmobiles. might go back for more and some chrome ice scream trucks


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The 5 bodies for $7.99 is a great deal for those customs. AF/Xtra or T-jet, that's only $1.59 each.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK OK I bought some stuff. I also added some of the tjet crown gears to see if they are the 18t ones from the later releases.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Rick AS 51 said:


> Type in FREESHIPMAY1 for the coupon code at checkout.
> 
> Rick


How did you find this out?...I have signed up for the announcements but have yet to receive any e-mails.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

when did you sign up? I get emails all the time and this one arrived Thursday May 3 2012.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

dlw said:


> During the first week of May, AutoWorld has free shipping on orders over $50. Now's a good time to get those AW exclusive slots you wanted.


Guilty. I coughed up the dollars for that blue with black flames 55 cheby
in the first lap series. Also got some tyres and bodies (like I really needed any of it rofl)


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

alpink said:


> when did you sign up? I get emails all the time and this one arrived Thursday May 3 2012.


Thought I had years ago...Decided to do it again in mid-April and did so again on Friday.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

don't forget ....
http://www.autoworldstore.com/
FREESHIPMAY1 is the code


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting free shipping, got the white batmobile for 20 bucks:thumbsup:


----------

